# Mullet ideas?



## missplaced_idahoan

I usually just catch Mullet for bait but I've been letting a lot go lately due to my incredible castnetting skills.... ;-) what are some good Mullet recipes?


----------



## Prince Caspian

Catch mullet, filet them, roll them in breading, fry them. If you do it right, the mullet carcass is still trying to breath in the crab trap on your dock as you eat the filets.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

I tried Mullet once about 40 mins after catching them. I filleted (spelling sorry..) right after I caught them, left the skin on, and they we're terrible... is taking the skin off the secret?


----------



## Prince Caspian

OMG!!! I just puked in my mouth a little bit!!! YES!!! You MUST take the skin off. You will be a fan of mullet afterwards. BTW, filleted is perfect grammar... Filet is usually used for French cuisine, while fillet is used internationally.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

Prince Caspian said:


> OMG!!! I just puked in my mouth a little bit!!! YES!!! You MUST take the skin off. You will be a fan of mullet afterwards. BTW, filleted is perfect grammar... Filet is usually used for French cuisine, while fillet is used intwrnati


lmao, actually spit beer on myself while laughing. alright, well I'm gonna catch some tomorrow.. (in theory) and I'll try them without the skin. what makes their skin so terrible?


----------



## Prince Caspian

It's the garbage that they eat off of the bottom, I've always heard. When you filet/fillet (depending on your culinary persuasion) them, try not to pierce the guts as you will spread river mud all over your fillets. It seems to me that they have a very thin layer of red meat/flesh right underneath their scales, and if you fillet that out the quality of fried fish increases even more. I may just be blowing smoke, but I have filleted quite a few mullet, and I swear that leaving a little bit of flesh on the scale/skin side when you fillet it away gives a mo' betta' fillet.


----------



## flukedaddy

its the blood next to the skin that makes it taste fishy, get all the red off the fillet and you will be a mullet eater for sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

I'm going casting for Mullet for a few hours tomorrow and I'll be sure to take the skin off.... but I still need a good recipe?


----------



## flukedaddy

zatarans and a loaf of bread


----------



## Prince Caspian

missplaced_idahoan said:


> I'm going casting for Mullet for a few hours tomorrow and I'll be sure to take the skin off.... but I still need a good recipe?


Ummm.... Mullet fillets as described above, rolled in fish fry, dropped into grease at 350-375 degrees. Peanut oil, if you can afford it. You can throw some Zats in with your breading if you need to, but when it's filleted right, I think mullet makes a superb fish sandwich.

You'd be amazed at what you can catch with a 10-12" mullet as bait too. They are incredible bait, no matter where you drop them. I've caught redfish in the 30lb neighborhood at the mouth of Fowl river on 12"mullet. Drop one on Dixey Bar with a 7000 series reel and hang on!!:thumbup:

I prefer to use them live if I can, but definitely try them live when there's lots of sharks around too! It's incredibly entertaining, like watching Shark Week for a few minutes.


----------



## gator7_5

As soon as you pull the mullet out of the net, break their neck by pulling the roof of their mouth back so it touches their back and drop them in a bucket of cool water for about 15 minutes. This will draw all of the blood out. It's the only way I'll eat fried mullet. Taste much cleaner.


----------



## Emerald Ghost

gator7_5 said:


> break their neck by pulling the roof of their mouth back so it touches their back and drop them in a bucket of cool water for about 15 minutes. This will draw all of the blood out.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I have never heard of that before.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

Do you hang em by the tail to drain?


----------



## Fowlweather_13

We catch them all the time they hit my table at least 4 times a month if different forms, if we are catching silvers in creek mouths I usually scale in the automated scaler and filet one side and wash extrermely well make sure all the black residue on the inside of the fish is gone leave on a cookie sheet in the fridge uncovered draining all water that come off. When you take the fish out of the fridge they should feel somewhat dry and sticky t the touch coat in crystal hot sauce or spicy brown mustard but never both..lol.. this helps the zatarains southern style fish mix stick to the fish better and cuts out a little of the strong fish taste. Do the same thing with larger Black Mullet but i sometime fillet the lager ones right out of their skin or sometimes scale them. The second way I cook them is to split the mullet in half clean out the insides lay them scales down on the smoker 30 fish 60 halves at the time season with anything you want I like lemon pepper and butter slow grill/ fast smoke the fish at 200 for 90 min take off grill eat the meat will fall out of the skin and scales that form a hard hull that needs to be throw away, eat all you want then take the rest and remove the hull of skin and scales along with any bones put all the meat into a bowl :::

2 8-ounce package light cream cheese, softened
3 tablespoons lemon juice
2 tablespoons grated onion
2 tablespoons milk
1 teaspoon hot pepper sauce
3 cups flaked smoked mullet meat
3 tablespoons chopped parsley
paprika
crackers
Directions

Combine the cream cheese, lemon juice, grated onion and hot pepper sauce; whip until smooth and fluffy.
Stir in fish and parsley. Form into a ball and sprinkle with paprika. Cover and chill for 1 hour.
Serve with crackers.

This is how i do it but there are thousands of variations.


----------



## kandv2000

You can fry them, if you ndont like that you can fry them, and if all else fails you can fry them. Dont forget the gizzards and backbones, they are the best part! And if they have roe in them fry that too!


----------



## boatnbob

*Fried, smoked, blackened, baked - it's all good!*

For frying, filet them and cut out the dark meat line along with all bones (rib cage). Batter up with your favorite or just buy some Zataran's fish fry mix. Much better. The meat next to the skin is where the heavy dark taste is. I think Chet's soaks there mullet in a milk solution of some sort over night. Try the mullet there and you will be hooked.

For smoked, most people split them down the middle and leave the scales/skin on with the scales down on the grill. Slow smoke and they are good eating with cheese and crackers or just as they are. A bit more heavy tasting.

Blackened - filet them like the first and coat in a blackening season and throw some butter in a hot skillet (outside cooking) then throw the pieces in and cook. I like them that way as much as I do blackened redfish, well, almost.

Baked - fillet again like above, look up a recipe for parasean Talapia, and use that recipe on the mullet. Mmmm, good!

The key is getting the heavy dark line out of the fish meat unless you like the heavy fish taste. My wife and kids enjoy me frying the backbones when we are cooking mullet. The meat is sweet and great on the backbone.

There were many great suggestions on cleaning and cooking mullet. Never heard about breaking the neck to bleed one out, but soaking in cold eater makes them easier to clean!

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## specktackler57

fillet or split.i love the backbones.rollin mustard lightly.roll in zatarans fish fry.buy beer.pm when ready.lol.peanut oil if you can.catchumup


----------



## bigmike2010

kandv2000 said:


> You can fry them, if you ndont like that you can fry them, and if all else fails you can fry them. Dont forget the gizzards and backbones, they are the best part! And if they have roe in them fry that too!


MMMMM.....White Roe and gizzards!:thumbup:


----------



## Sam56uel

If you do it right, the mullet carcass is still trying to breath in the crab trap on your dock as you eat the filets.
__________________


----------



## Big B

Filet them, cut them into quarters and stick them in a Ziploc bag.
Dump enough tabasco on them to cover them up. Wait 24 hrs.
Bread them and fry them up. They will have a little bite with that tabasco flavor, but not as much heat as you would think.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

wow, most of this sounds quite tasty! of course, the Mullet disappeared with the weather here in MS since I made the post but I'll hopefully catch some this weekend and other then the fried roe and gizzards technique I'm gonna try them all in the next month... thanks everyone


----------



## kandv2000

missplaced_idahoan said:


> wow, most of this sounds quite tasty! of course, the Mullet disappeared with the weather here in MS since I made the post but I'll hopefully catch some this weekend and other then the fried roe and gizzards technique I'm gonna try them all in the next month... thanks everyone


 
If you dont try the roe and gizards you are truely missing out.


----------



## BY Ryan

It's all in how you treat her.

I prefer to wrap my mullet in foil, add a good amount of butter and old bay, then put on the grill full of mesquite chunks until cooked. Better than fried in my opinion.


----------



## FishWalton

Good mullet recipes:

http://www.thefloridachef.com/category/seafood/mullet/


----------



## gastonfish

Prince Caspian said:


> OMG!!! I just puked in my mouth a little bit!!! YES!!! You MUST take the skin off. You will be a fan of mullet afterwards. BTW, filleted is perfect grammar... Filet is usually used for French cuisine, while fillet is used internationally.


LOL really depends where I catch them If I skin them, Mullet from Choctawhatchee Bay and that area are so much better than the Black water bay and Escambia bay mullet.


----------



## cbigcarl

Only one way to cook fish, fry it.


----------



## bdyboarder86

one thine you must do is fry the back bone and eat the crispy part of the tail!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Catch, can, or smoke.....


----------



## jim t

Gut, cut off the head and fry. Oh so decadent. Oh so good. Best part is the tail. Tastes like a fish potato chip.

Jim


----------



## old sneaky

if you like tuna fish sandwich ,put 4or5 pieces in shallow dish micowave.drain and use the mullet instead of tuna,mix up the same. 2 day max after that its gets a little strong.


----------



## baldona523

What do you mean by backbone? As in with the filet's removed and fried whole? Or something different?


----------



## FishWalton

*backbone*

After you remove the side filets just clean the backbone and fry crispy just like the filets. Lot of meat is left on the backbone.......good eating Don't forget the gizzards....Goooood! But be sure to open them up and clean just like a chicken gizzard.


----------



## hyco

leave scales on- fillet. sprinkle on some tony c's and smoke for 2 hours scales side down. it helps hold in some of the oil. smoke over pecan wood. when its done it will peel right off the skin..............tony


----------



## FishWalton

*smoke*

Tried smoking mullet today for first time. Used regular gas grill gerry rigged for smoking. Didn't use enough water or wood chips but end result was very tasty. Will make adjustments next time.


----------

